# Obscure, and underpresented; Nyfes(Brides) 2004 Stamatis Spandoukais.



## GoodBandits (Mar 26, 2011)

Has anyone ever even _heard_ of this movie let alone watched it? Or am I the only one? It starrs Damian Lewis and is possibly the greatest love story ever told, atleast to me.

Anywho, it's grossly underpresented, so because I feel ronery, I want this to be a place where the sparse few fans can get together, or a place we can get new fans from the people who haven't seen nyfes yet, but would be interested in seeing it. 



> In 1922 many ships set sail from Europe to New York, with their precious cargo of hundreds of 'proxy brides' - women arranged to be married to strangers in a land with a better supply of men than their own. Following the passage of one such ship, we learn of the trials of such a journey, and the risks of manipulation and corruption of the process. What would make someone agree to such a thing? Brides is a story from a different time, but speaks to the primal need to retain one's culture, one's sense of self, no matter the cost.
> 
> Niki Douka (Victoria Haralabidou) is one such Bride, one of eleven sisters of marrying age from a poor family in Samothrace in Greece. She hopes only to preserve her family's honour - her elder sister has tried and failed to remain married to Niki's intended - protect her sister, and send home some coloured pencils for another sister.
> 
> ...



​
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6KydlFFHAM&feature=player_embedded#at=163[/YOUTUBE]

That's a fanmade trailer, I couldn't find an original official one, so this'll have to do. However, don't be fooled, the movie is in english, peppered with some greek because duh, she's greek. There are subtitles were necessary.

You can actualy watch the movie on youtube, if you're interested. Some awesomesauce soul actualy posted the movie up, you'll have that dude to thank.

Anyway, um, yeah. This movie is really awesome, it already has Damian Lewis so you _know_ it's gotta be good.


----------



## GoodBandits (Mar 26, 2011)

Actualy, the movie link is in my sig, you pansies. :33


----------



## GoodBandits (Apr 27, 2011)

Heresy. Does no one love this movie?


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 27, 2011)

I will watch. damian lewis is one of my favorite brit actors. dude can act without lines, have you wacthed the escapist?

where's your link? only ff in your sig.


----------



## GoodBandits (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes! Success! 
This is the link;
 gold 
The next parts are all the same page, you should find the links there! Watch this, it might not have subtitles for the little greek that they speak, but that doesn't matter! Damien Lewis is well worth it. I've watched the subtitled version somewhere else before, so if you have any problem understanding anything there, just come back to me and I'll translate! :33


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 28, 2011)

yo it's like 90% greek dude. I can only cheat so much in understanding facial expressions and actions.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 29, 2011)

I am greek and I am bored to see it.


----------



## GoodBandits (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, you don't have to like everything Greek - whether you're Greek or not. 

Alright, initialy the movie opens up to Nikki lying on some rock/wall/thingy and walking back up to a family of women - this is her mother and her sisters (the people weaving baskets) - what they're saying isn't important. Maybe haggling about how she's getting old and how her father being dead is making everything suck.

Anyway, the whole point is - the lady who comes back on a boat, who Nikki embraces is her sister who had been sent to America as a mail ordered bride. Nikki's sister couldn't stand America and came back, meaning she didn't get married and left her future husband wife-less.

Meaning, someone has to take her place in America.

Nikki agrees to go off in her sister's place to marry this Prothomos dude in America, so she packs her bags and grabs the next ship.

The other Greek girl is Haro, something of a wild child girl who has a lover in the army - but, beaten by her father on an occasional basis she is forced to runaway to become a mailordered bride to. Promised to some other douchebag like Nikki is. Haro runs off with her mandolin guitar and befriends Nikki on the boat.

Ah, what else...what else? Yes. Oh, right. The Ukranian baldie in Ukrania is something of an immigrations officer, he runs the whole mail ordered bride sector in Ukraine. So he's basicaly showing each of the Eastern European girls pictures of their to-be husbands, and legaly 'marrying' them on the spot by making them read their part of their vows.

The baldie is the perverted duded who offers to show Norman his collection of porno photos.

Ah, okay. Interactions on the boats between all the women...? Yeah. Not important. Everyone of the brides half is pretty nice, but they keep in their own cliques - the Eastern European girls are taken care of by this older matron woman, who fondly tells Nikki something like how she used to be a dancer when she was young or something...As olly as she seems, all is not pleasant on her end, especialy since she seems to purposely try and isolate the Eastern European girls into their own cliques and away from anyone's influence. Her and the Baldie are in cahoots, more or less.

Interactions between Haro and Nikki are...Haro reads Nikki her love letters that she's stored from her soldier love in the army. These letters of Haro's serve as a speculation that her soldier is most definately dead - this is proved when her grief moves her to commit suicide later on.

So yeah.

Ah. If I left anything out, write back again. And I'll get back to you.


----------

